

Science fails to face the shortcomings of statistics - anigbrowl
http://www.sciencenews.org/view/feature/id/57091/title/Odds_Are,_Its_Wrong

======
rajat
Misleading. Just because scientists are not using the tool correctly (that is,
reading more into it than they should; misusing numbers in ways they
shouldn't) doesn't mean they are shortcomings in statistics. It is what it is.
You cannot read more meaning into numbers than is there in the first place.

Maybe these scientists are really looking for an oracle, and all they have is
statistics.

